# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  "MESHARI" i Gjon Buzukut!

## NoName

*A është libër liturgjik kishtar Meshari i Buzukut?*


nga Dr. Don Nikë Ukgjini *

Në të kaluarën e afërt, nga studiues të ndryshëm u bënë përpjekje të mëdha për të hedhur dritë mbi Mesharin në fusha të ndryshme si, gjuhësia, letërsia, historia etj, duke lënë pasdore anën esenciale të tij se, a ishte Meshari libër liturgjik kishtar, apo jo? Ç`është e vërteta, për këtë lëndë në fillim të viteve 30, albanologu frëng Mario Rok (Roques) si dhe me vonë prof. Çabej, Injac Zamputi etj, kishinë afruar rreth kësaj çështje diçka por, pastaj çështja mbeti pa u thelluar dhe e pa avancuar.
Për ta bërë përsaktësimin e këtij libri deri tani të parë në gjuhën shqipe, sa ishte dhe a ishte libër liturgjik kishtar, duhet të bëhet një analizë sintetizuese e kushteve kishtare, (pa hyrë në ato politike) të kohës së Buzukut!


_Rrethanat e kohës_
Bota perëndimore e shek. XV dhe XVI nga trazirat e brendshme që kishte, të shkaktuara nga zgjimi i ideologjive të reja dhe përpjekjeve për ti përcaktuar kufinjtë mbetërorë në nivele kombëtare, nuk ishte më e bashkuar. Ajo tashmë merrej me interesat vetiake dhe jo më me ato të përgjithshme. Në këtë rrëmujë evropiane gjendej edhe Kisha katolike, si pushtet shpirtëror dhe politik i Perëndimit e cila ishte e stërmbushur me padira të ndryshme kundrejt saj.
Papët e Renesansës, vitet 1431-1513, si majë e piramidës kishtare dhe shtetërore, në vend që të merreshin me problemet e kohës me të cilat ballafaqohej Kisha Shtetërore universale (katolike), siç ishte edhe pushtimi i Konstantinopojës prej sulmeve Turke (1453) si dhe paralajmërimi i Reformacionit (ndarjes se Kishës), përqendroheshin në interesat e ngushta shtetërore të kryeqytetit romak duke e zbukuruar me vepra artistike, për ta bërë qendër të njohur të humanizmit dhe të kulturës botërore.
Si rezultat i moskuptimit të ndërsjelltë të kokave të nxehta brenda kishës katolike, lindi reformacioni evropian në mesjetë, me të cilën fillonte epoka e re kishtare, e cila, sipas historianëve, i kishte sjellur Kishës së Romës një tronditje te madhe, pasojat e së cilës ishin të pallogaritura. Reformacioni shkatërroi unitetin e deriatëhershëm të kishës dhe përçau themelet e besimit. Nga ajo kohë mendimi kishtar në aspektin dogmatik, liturgjik etj, nuk ishte më unik, por i shpërndarë në katolike, luterane, reformatore, protestante, kalviniste, heretike etj. Por, ky ballafaqim për Kishën e Romës ishte një ndër ato të shumta me të cilat ndeshej në të kaluarën Barka e Shën Pjetrit!



_Kisha e Romës dhe librat liturgjike_
Kisha e Romës si trashëguese e primatit nga shën Pjetri Apostull, në të kaluarën kishte mbi të gjitha një kujdes të veçantë ndaj mësimeve dogmatike, baritore, ideologjike, kulurore, të cilat shpreheshin nëpërmjet librave të ndryshëm e sidomos nëpërmjet librave liturgjikë. Ky kujdes është ripohuar pothuajse në të gjitha. Koncilet e përgjithshme të mbajtura, gjithsejt 19 (duke llogaritur këtu edhe atë të Trentos),
Librat liturgjikë dallojnë nga librat e fushave të lartpërmendura. Fjala liturgji është fjalë greke që në leksikun e krishterizmit ka domethënien e shërbesës hyjnore, shërbesë e cila përcaktohet nga Selia e Shenjtë dhe autoritetet e larta kishtare. Edhe librat liturgjikë janë tekste të përcaktuara po nga Selia e Shenjtë dhe autoritetet e larta kishtare, me të cilat kryhet shërbesa hyjnore. Në librat liturgjikë në kohën parabuzukiane hynin Breviari (officium-lat), libër i lutjeve të orëve të ditës, me të cilin janë shërbyer klerikët dhe personat e kushtuar (urdhërat e ndryshëm rregulltarë) dhe Meshari (Missale-lat) libër i cili përmban leximet dhe lutjet e shërbesës euharistike.
Këta libra liturgjikë të përcaktuar më dekrete papnore, kanë qenë në qendër të vëmendjes të papëve dhe Koncileve të ndryshëm, por një përcaktim të përafërt nga forma dhe gjuha (latine). e bëri papa Gregori VII në shek XII. Më pas, në shek XIII-XIV në këtë drejtim u bënë ndryshime, përmirësime, zgjerime, të ndikuara nga urdhëra të ndryshëm si pasqyrim e vlerave shpirtërore. Një lloj përkujdesi dhe interesi më i madh për këto libra u tregua në Koncilin e pestë të Lateranit mbajtur në Bazilikën e Shën Gjonit në Lateran, më 1512-1517, në veçanti nga papa Leoni X.



_Prova e një tradite të pandërprerë_
Në përfundimet e Koncilit në fjalë, shek, XVI, ishte konstatuar se në librat liturgjikë ka ndryshime sidomos në përdorimin e tyre në gjuhët e ndryshme popullore. Prandaj, Koncili bëntë apel tek ipeshkvijtë dhe abatët që ndryshime të tilla të bëheshin nën mbikqyrjen e tyre. Kisha katolike, pasi është universale, ka lejuar që të ketë pjesë të shtuara në Breviar dhe Meshar në gjuhët e popujve të ndryshëm, por gjithnjë, pa prishur esencën (korrnizen) e këtyre librave liturgjikë si shprehje e unitetit me Kishën e Romës. Edhe pse disa gjëra kanë qenë të përcaktuara, apo të urdhëruara nga Selia e Shenjtë, me dekretet papnore të quajtura Ekstravagantes Comunes (dekrete të veçanta të përbashkëta) të viteve 1281-1478, për shkak të kërkesave në këtë kohë, në to janë bërë përshtaje të pjesëve dytësore, shprehje besimi e njëjtë nëpërmjet formave të kulturave të ndryshme, por duke ruajtur gjithnjë vazhdimësinë e traditës së Kishës së Romës gjatë shekujve. Këtë dëshmi, të traditës së pandërprerë e përforcon edhe Papa Pali V në Hyrjen e Përgjithshme të Mesharit Romak, Romë 1969, ku ndër të tjera thotë: Vërtet Meshari i vitit 1570 fort pak dallohet nga Meshari i parë, i botuar në vitin 1474 i cili ndjek besnikërisht Mesharin e kohës së Papës Inocenti III, fundi e shek.XII (1198 1216.) Këtë fenomen Selia e Shenjtë e ka toleruar për shkak të situatës, rrethanave dhe dobisë shpirtërore të besimtarit dhe nuk ka marrë ndonjë ndëshkim ndaj tyre. Kjo gjë shihet sipas dokumentave të Koncilit të Lateranit të larpërmendur.



_Koncili i Trentit dhe librat liturgjikë_
Kisha e Romës e shek. XVI, në kohën kur po ballafaqohej me një shthurje të brendshme, e pa të domosdoshëm organizimin një Koncili të ri, të cilin e mbajti në qytetin e Trentos në vitin 1545-1563. Koncili i Përgjithshëm Kishtar i Trentit, për shkak të rrethanave të krijuara (të presioneve të bëra nga jashtë sidomos nga gjermanët), dashur e padashur kishte marrë një pozicionim të një demokratizimi kishtar. Ai, me punët e zhvilluara në periudhën e parë, të dytë dhe të tretë të saj, (1545-49, 1551-52, 1561-63) në sferën teologjike dhe baritore, kishte përcaktuar temat mbi: Euharistinë (Meshën e shenjtë), librat liturgjikë (tekstet zyrtare) tekstet biblike, lutjet, ritet sakramentale dhe çështjen e përdorimit të gjuhës së vendit etj. Koncili, duke u ballafaquar me idetë e reformës protestante dhe për të justifikuar mësimet dogmatike, botimet e teksteve liturgjike si: Breviarit Romak (lutja zyrtare e orëve) në vitin 1568 dhe të Mesharit në 1570 (libri i kremtimit të Meshës së shenjtë), vendosi në formë të prerë që ti mbante nën kompetencën e Selisë së Shenjtë dhe të jenë në gjuhën latine dhe jo në atë vendore, në krahasim me Biblën, tekstet rituale dhe ato katekistike që lejoheshin të përktheheshin në gjuhën vendore të mbikqyrura nga ipeshkvijtë vendorë. Madje, ndër të tjera, Koncili kishte vendosur edhe institucionet e censurës dhe të indeksit të librave të ndaluar (Index librorum prohibitorum) të vitit 1559 dhe 1564.



_Libri i Buzukut_
Libri i Dom Gjon Buzukut, botuar në vitin 1555, u përkthye dhe u përgatit gjatë sesionit të dytë dhe të tretë të Koncilit të Trentos. Këtij libri nga studiues të mirëfilltë i janë bërë një sërë leximesh si: Imzot Pal Schkiroj (1909), Atë Justin Rrota, i cili tri kopjet e Mesharit i solli nga Biblioteka e Vatikanit në Shqipëri në vitin 1929, Namik Ressuli, Martin Camaj, Eqrem Çabej. Sa për kujtesë, përmendim paksa përmbajtjen: Officium parvum B. M. Virginis (Ofici i vogël i së Lumes Mari Virgjër) f.13-33, (faqet janë shënuar sipas transkriptimit të Çabejt); Officio in Aduentu, (Lutjet e Kohës së Ardhjes së Krishtit), fq33-41, me antifona, lekcionar dhe lutje; Septem psalmi paenitentiales (shtatë psalmet pendestare), fq 41-49; Litanie (Litanitë), fq 49-55; Suffragia deprecatiuncule ose Ad vesperas officii defunctorum (Lutjet e mbrëmjes për të vdekur), fq 55-61, me himne, psalme dhe antifona; Cathecuminum exorcismorum (Katekizmi mbi ekzorcizmin), fq 61-83. Në këtë kapitull gjenden temat: Decem precepta, (Dhjetë urdhërimet e Zotit), fq 61-63, me një shpjegim të zgjerua; De septem operibus misericordie (shtatë veprat e mëshirshme), fq 65-69; Duodecimo artikuli fidei, (dymbëdhjetë artikujt e fesë të urdhëruara nga Kisha e shenjtë) fq 69; Rituale baptizmi cum cathecesi (Rituali i pagëzimit të të rriturve me katekezë), fq 69-81 dhe Ordo desposandi, (Riti i kurorëzimit), fq 81-83. Në Kapitullin e fundit në pjesën me të madhe të librit gjenden të përfshira pjesët e Mesharit (Missalae) 85-387, si: leximet e ndryshme biblike dhe lutjet për gjithë vitin liturgjik kishtar dhe të kremtet e rëndësishme kishtare. Në fundin të faqes është dhe Colophon (Kolofoni) me shënimet biografike dhe data e botimit. Prof. Çabej, në studimin e tij thotë se nga 110 fletë ose 220 faqe, kanë humbur 16 fletë ose 32 faqe. Ai konstaton se në fletët e humbura e të grisura (nëntë copë skizma) ka pjesë katekizmi nga Besëlidhja e Vjetër (Zanafilla), ndërsa në fletët të para të librit, ndër të cilat gjithashtu mungojnë 8, ka qenë titulli i librit dhe vendi botimit. Sipas përmbajtjes së librit, disa autorë si Çabej e të tjerë konstatojnë se ky libër është një meshar.
Duke u mbështetur në argumentet e thëna më lart, më rezulton se libri i Buzukut me konceptin e paraqitur, nuk mund të quhet e as mund të hyjë në radhën librave liturgjikë kishtarë.
Një Meshar apo Breviar sipas ligjeve kishtare, përveç të tjerash (gjuhës, lejes së botimit), nuk ka mundur që ta ketë një përmbajtje të tillë, siç paraqitet më lart. Po ashtu këtij libri në kuptimin e një Meshari, i mungon përveç Kalendarit të të Kremteve e disa pjesëve të tjera, Rendori i Meshës, pjesë e së cilës është Kanoni i Meshës (Canon Missae), lutja euharistike dhe lutja e shugurimit të ostes dhe verës që është esenca dhe pjesë e pandryshuar nga koha apostolike, e cila do tia jepte të drejtën për të qenë Meshar. As autori në fjalë (Buzuku) në paraqitjen e temave nuk e shënon askund një gjë të tillë!
Nëse do të quhej Meshar Romak, sipas Imzot Kazazit dhe studiuesve të tjerë pasues të tij, atëherë kjo vepër për kishën katolike do të cilësohej si vepër intriguese. Meshari Romak në gjuhën shqipe, i autorizuar nga Selia e Shenjtë dhe autoritet kishtare vendore për tu përdorur me popull është Meshari i të Kremteve, botuar në Romë vitin 1966, përkthyer dhe zhvilluar nga Atë Daniel Gjeçaj. Ky libër, nga përmbajtja, është më i përafërti i atij të Buzukut. Ndërsa Meshari i fundit është Meshari Romak, që është në përdorim edhe sot, përkthyer nga Dom Simon Filipaj (Ferizaj 1991).



_Meshari titullim i gabuar_
Në bazë të asaj që është thënë më lart, vepra e Dom Gjon Buzukut nuk është hartuar dhe botuar sipas direktivave të Selisë së Shenjtë as të ndonjë ipeshkvi vendor. Ky mendim bazohet duke shikuar veprën si tërësi. Por Dom Gjon Buzuku nuk ishte në një përballje me këto autoritete kishtare, sepse tek Litanitë e përgjithshme të shenjtërve, bën lutje për Papën dhe Ipeshkvin. Edhe pse gjinden emrat e disa meshtarëve (emrat e të cilëve janë shkruar në dorëshkrim) që janë shërbyer me këtë libër, ky nuk ishte as libër liturgjik që mund të përdorej brenda një dioqeze, sepse në fund të litanive ai lutet, duke përmendur edhe emrin e vet dy herë dom Gjoni dhe lutet për ... shpirtit së tatësë tim e të mamësësime.. dhe mamën time (fq 55). Gjëra të pa pranueshme për librat liturgjike kishtare.
Pikërisht, përkthimi, hartimi dhe botimi i tij nga Dom Gjon Buzuku, nuk do të çmohej ndryshe veçse një përpjekje e një prifti të thjeshtë idealist, i përkrahur apo jo nga ndonjë prelat i lartë kishtar (ipeshkëv) për ruajtjen e gjuhës së popullit dhe besimit katolik në trevat shqiptare, të cilat ishin në prag të pushtimit të plotë nga turqit, që më 1571 morën Ulqinin dhe Tivarin. Këto shqetësime të tij, pasi populli shqiptar, si më i vjetri në Gadishullin Ballkanik, po rrezikohej të asimilohej jo vetëm nga pushtuesi osman, por edhe nga fqinjët ortodoksë, serbë, bullgarë e grekë, Don Gjon Buzuku i shpreh tek De septem operibus misericordie (Shtatë veprat e mëshirshme), (fq 65-79) ku shumë shkurt, përmend 12 artikujt e fesë (fq 69), e ndër të tjera ai thotë: ai që nuk e mban fenë Krishtit veten e banem turk.
Kjo veprimtari e Dom Gjom Buzukut, përveç që përtërinte, ruante, edukonte dhe zgjeronte besimin katolik shqiptar, për kohën për të cilën bëhet fjalë, plotësonte boshllëkun e literaturës kishtare shqiptare të kësaj natyre për të cilën na flet edhe Imzot Pjetër Bogdani në relacionin e vet dërguar Selisë së Shenjtë më 1665. Synimin e ngritjes së kulturës fetare kombëtare me botimet e tyre e treguan me përkrahjen e Selisë së Shenjtë edhe Papas Lekë Matrenga, duke përkthyer në shqip katekizmin E mbësueme e Kreshtere në vitin 1592, Imzot Pjetër Budi, me Doktrina e Krishtere, 1618, Rituali Romak, Pasqyra e të rrëfyemit, 1621, si një ndihmesë siç thotë ai Prifnët e shërbëtorëvet kishesë Tinzot qi të gjindene ndë giuhu te Arbeneshe, Imzot Frango Bardhi, me proverbat e tij biblike të botuara në Fjalorin latinisht  shqip, 1635, Imzot Pjetër Bogdani, Çeta e Profetëve 1685, Dokumentet në shqip të Kuvendit të Arbërit 1706, madje, përkthimet e para të teksteve biblike të shek. XIX e në vazhdim nga Gregori i Durrësit, Vangjel Meksi, Konstatin Kristoforidhi, Fan Noli e Dom Simon Filipaj.
Si përfundim, në bazë të te gjithë argumentave që shtrova gjatë kësaj ligjërate, vepra e Don Gjon Buzukut, e cila deri tani është quajtur Meshar nga shumë studiues, nuk mund të jetë as Meshar dhe as një libër liturgjik e mirëfilt, por thjesht një vepër e rëndësishme për kohën e vet, i cili shumë mirë luajti rolin e një Meshari, Breviari, Rituali dhe Katekizmi. Vepra e Buzukut e quajtur Meshar titullim i gabuar.


Bibliografi:
Eqrem ÇABEJ, Universiteti Shtetëror i Tiranës, Instituti i historisë dhe gjuhësisë, Meshari i Gjon Buzukut, pjesa e parë dhe e dytë, Tiranë, 1968
Grup Autoresh, Buzuku dhe gjuha e tij, Akademia e Shkencave e Shqiprisë, Instituti i gjuhësis dhe letërsisë, Tiranë, 2005.
Grup Autoresh, La liturgia, Pontificio Instituto Liturgia, S. Anselmo di Roma, botim 2, Roma 1983.
Grup Autoresh, Direttorio su Pieta popullare e liturgia, Congregacione per il culto Divino, Citta del Vatikano, 2002.
Grup Autoresh, Enciclopedia Cattolica, Citta del Vaticano, vol. IV, Firence, 1950. (Corpus iuris canonici).
Grup Autoresh, Enciclopedia Cattolica, Citta del Vaticano, vol. VII, Firence ???? (Liturgia dhe Concili).
Grup Autoresh, Enciclopedia Cattolica, Citta del Vaticano, vol. XII, Firence, 1954. ( Trento).
Justin A. RROTA, Monumenti ma i vjetri gjuhës shqype, (botimi II), Shkodër 1933.
August FRANZEN, Kleine Kirchengeschichte, Freiburg, 1968.
Meshari i Gjon Buzukut monument i kulturës Shqiptare, (Sesioni shkencor, 19  20 maj, mbajtur në Ulqin,) Art Club, Ulqin, 1995.
Engjëll SEDAJ, Bibla e përkthimet e saj në gjuhën shqipe, Shtufi, Prishtinë, 1999.
Vinçenz P. MALAJ, Të dhanat Albanologjike, 2, Shoqata, Don Gjon Buzuku, Ulqin  Tuz, 1999.
Meshari Romak, (përkthyer nga dom Simon Filipaj) Ferizaj, 1992.
Vili KAMSI, Gjon Buzuku e Koncili i Trentit, Semeniari XVII, ndërkombëtare, për gjuhën, letërsinë dhe kulturën shqiptare, Gjon Buzuku dhe tradita e shkrimit, Tiranë, 16  31 gusht, 1995. Eurorilindja, Tiranë, 1995.
Meshari i të Kremteve, (Përkthyer nga Danile Gjeçaj) Romë 1966 . 


_______

* INSTITUTI I GJUHËSISË DHE I LETËRSISË
AKADEMIA E SHKENCAVE E SHQIPËRISË
Seminari mbi 450-vjetorit të botimit të Mesharit të Buzukut
Tiranë 18. XI. 2005.

----------


## Ermal 22

*Meshtari, qe shkronjezoi Shqiperine*
E Premte, 07 Janar 2005
Ben Andoni

E meriton qe te quhet sublim akti i tij, kur e mendon sot pas qindra vjetesh. Por, edhe nese do te ishte nje veprim i thjeshte, ai i Gjon Buzukut i ndermarre para 450 viteve, eshte me shume se nje permendore. "Meshari" i tij, i botuar ne shqipen latine, perben nje nderim te pashoq ndaj shqipes, elementit qe e ka mbajtur gjalle identitetin e shqiptarevet per kohet qe nga qemotet. Dom Gjoni, thote vete ne pasthenien e librit, ne ato pak rrjeshta qe ka permbledhur per veten se: ai e beri kete pune (pra shkrimin e Mesharit) nga dashuria e atdheut te vet dhe se me anen e kesaj vepre deshi, me sa te mundesh qe te afronte sadopak ate qe degjonin. Ai e zuri kete pune me 20 mars te motit 1554 dhe e perfundoi me 5 kallendor 1555, "pa dale qarte per ne, citohet Profesor Cabej, a qe kjo koha e hartimit apo e shtypit, apo u kryen keto dy pune paralelisht". Gjurmimet teknike, qe kane te bejne me librin, duket se duan ende pune, dhe ndoshta edhe pak fat per studjuesit e ardhshem qe do te merren me vepren e tij.

 Vete Cabej ne parathenien e tij te mrekullueshme, me rastin e botimit te "Mesharit" (Qe e pergatiti vete me te gjithe aksesoret teknike), thote se fillimisht kerkimet per origjinen e tij kane qene te kota. Por, nderkohe, permend rastin e nje Familje ne Sarajeve, me te cilen kishte lidhje Provinciali i franceskaneve te qytetit, Andrija Buzuku, i cili pretendonte se ishte me origjine nga Shqiperia?! Me poshte, nder kohe te mevonshme, i referohet dhe kerkimeve qe ka bere Justin Rrota, me anen e te cilave kishte nxjerre se ne Kadastren veneciane te Shkodres se viteve 1416-1417 permendet "Vlada, e veja e njefare Gjura Buzulka per katundin e Recit ne breg te Bunes ne krahinen e Ulqinit". Duke respektuar perseri kerkimet e tij, autori thote se "ne nje dokument te vitit 1445, Buzulki na del si emer katundi ne krahine te Tivarit prane Obotit e Karucit".

Duke u kthyer ne idene tone, duam te permendim se ky famullitar i thjeshte dhe modest, dhe po te ishte ne pozicionin e Nostradamusit, nuk mund te dinte se cfare vepre po linte per shqipen. E ketu gjejme nje shenje admirimi per kete personazh, qe mund ta imagjinojme vetem me aktin e Shen Jeronimit te madh.

Pavaresisht kufizimeve, qe vinin nga perkthimi, apo dhe nga qe Buzuku shkelte per here te pare ne nje truall te pashkelur me pare, shtuar me shume difekte te tjera te librit, "Meshari", e permbushi krejtesisht detyren dhe me shume synimin e autorit. Ai i dha nje pike reference gjuhetareve, per t'u marre me shqipen e vjeter. Ashtu si ndodh me veprat e medha te nje kombi, aq shume sa kemi sot permes Mesharit- dihet pak, per te thene aspak per autorin, dhe ka shume perfolje per vendin e shtypshkrimit dhe vendin ku shkruajti ai.

Meshari eshte nje veper fetare me gati 110 faqe. Ku ne unision jane te trajtuara: Rendesia e meshes per besimtarin, lutjet dhe administrimi i saj. Jane te gjitha shqetesimet fetare dhe kulturore te kohes qe e ngjizen kete veper. Kuptohet se kjo veper e ka madheshtine e saj ne shkrimin e pare te gjuhes shqipe, ndersa permbajtja kuptohet se eshte nje perkthim nga nje tekst ne gjuhen latine me te cilen atehere shkruheshin librat fetare. Prof. Cabej veren ne "Meshar" se ka shume kufizime, per sa i perket shume elementeve. Por gjithsesi, te mos harrojme *ishte vetem me i pari liber i shqiptarevet*. Pjeter Budi, nje nga "Te medhenjte" e tjere te shqipes- shkoi pas saj, dhe u be nje nga pasardhesit, qe respektoi shembullin e tij. Prof. Zija Xholi, ne nje studimet e tij, shprehet se "Me botimin e 'Mesharit', Buzuku i bente jehone nje levizje te tere ideopolitike te kohes qe perfshinte gati te gjithe Evropen katolike, kerkesa themelore e te ciles ishte qe cdo besimtar katolik te kete mundesi te lexonte Biblen dhe librat e shenjta ne gjuhen e vet ametare dhe jo ne latinisht, qe ishte gjuha zyrtare e Vatikanit dhe e kishes katolike". Dhe, personalitete e tilla ne Evrope si Martin Luteri dhe Zhan Kalvini do te mbaheshin mend gjate, pikerisht per ate qe ben ne pershtatjen e shkrimeve fetare ne gjuhet ametare.

Per Shqiperine, Domi e kaloi perfytyrimin e te gjitheve, sepse ai *e botonte kete veper ne sherbim te besimtareve katolike, nga me te shtypurit e Evropes, kur Shqiperia vuante si askush periudhen e eger te pushtimit turk, qe ishte gati ne zenit te fuqise se saj.* Dhe, ca me teper akoma, Buzuku eshte vleresuar dhe per guximin e tij te madh intelektual. A mund te mendohet qe te shkruash ne nje gjuhe "hipotetike", ashtu si beri ai: kur nuk kishte ne dore as alfabetin, as sintaksen dhe kuptohet as edhe ndonje fjalor te gjuhes shqipe.

"E per fat ne keshe kum mbe ndonje vend heiyem, u duo tuk te jete'ma i diteshim se u, ata fai e lus ta traitonja nde mire".

E kjo mbet qe ai te vleresohet per te gjithe jeten, sa do te kete shqipe. Buzuku, na afroi me nje realitet te shqipes, qe i mungonte shqipes. Keto dhe shume vlera te tjera, qe i kane vene ne dukje studjuesit na ben, qe ne vitin e librit (nuk dihet se kur eshte botuar saktesisht) ne te jemi nderues per te dhe kontributin e tij gati hyjnor...

----------

